# Step 2 Painting A 8N Logo



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

Second Step in spray painting your Ford logo:

Apply the paint mask with a artist brush, I used the following brush description:

1/8 LOEW-CORNELL #2013 ROSE PETAL

If case your wondering the paint mask that I use is, (your not going to believe this)
Desitin Diaper Rash Baby Ointment, and no I haven't been sniffing the paint fumes to much.
This stuff works great as a paint mask, it stays were you brush it on and it's white so you can
tell where you are when your applying it, and it wipes off with a mild dish washing liquid and water.
Please Note: The Desitin Ointment that I use is the orginal kind NOT the creamy new kind, the orginal kind
is more of a paste and not a liquid like the creamy.

I stumbled onto this idea when I was thinking what I had on hand that I could use as a brush-on paint
mask that was white and would stay in place when brushed on, and would not dry out, and would keep
the paint from sticking to the areas where I didn't want it to stick. And last but not least it had to be able
to be wiped off with a dampened cloth in soap and water and not harm the painted surface.

And presto, It Works! (It took me about one hour and fifteen minutes to mask this logo.)

~Kevin~

(if you need me to I can photograph the artist brush with the description on it) just ask.

Photo Date: 1-25-06


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I was wondering what you were going to use. I was thinking some type of masking tape but that would really be tedious to apply. Very original idea and great thinking outside the box! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

How did the factory do it original do you know? Did they have a template mask for the logo area?


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *How did the factory do it original do you know? Did they have a template mask for the logo area? *



I'm not sure what the factory used to paint the logo, if I had to guess I would say most likely they used a template. But also back in the old days the factory may have hired sign painters to paint the logo, don't forget this is only my opinion of how they may have done this.

~Kevin~


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I was wondering what you were going to use. I was thinking some type of masking tape but that would really be tedious to apply. Very original idea and great thinking outside the box! :thumbsup: *


Thanks Chief,

I'm glad you liked my idea, I'll keep my thinking cap tiphat on and just may be I might have some other great idea to share with you all.

I didn't get any painting done today "To Cold" so I worked on putting some of the tractor back together, I'm still waiting for a valve spring compressor to arrive in the mail. So I can get the valves out and clean them up, and to check if they need to be lapped and see what condition the valve seats are in.

~Kevin~


----------

